
Interview Question:How to Find the the Highest Value in an Array - ayoalfonso
https://hackernoon.com/solving-for-a-max-value-in-an-array-57569764e616
======
schoen
The simpler solution is to set currentMax = myArray[0] initially, which works
regardless of the sign of the array elements (though it assumes that the array
is non-empty).

~~~
aarohmankad
This is the correct answer. We can even account for the assumption with an
empty check before the rest of the code. (If the array is empty, it doesn't
have a max value.)

